# New Clearsoft Transfer Paper for Lights



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

greetings to all,

has anyone tried and tested the new clearsoft transfer paper for lights only being offered through proworld? i don't see much details, but i will check later when time permits.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

It is part of the jetflex.everlast.ironall family. It is the same paper with proworld brand name clearsoft.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the quick response. i am new to all of this, so that is good to know. i think i am going to order some next week.

thanks again.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, 
Yea i sees this also from PROWORLD but if this is a part of IRONALL family why is not included in the hyatt distributors, because the hyatt is the manufacturer of all ironall family. I want to try this paper but i'll wait some infromation in the forum



polomac said:


> It is part of the jetflex.everlast.ironall family. It is the same paper with proworld brand name clearsoft.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

i ordered some from pro world and used it last night to print a logo on a tote bag. looks pretty darn good to me, but i need to cut a little closer around the image. i am a newbie, so anything i create looks fabulous at this point. lol!


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

they have so many distributors that they don't list all of them. all you need to do is ask what is the back color of the paper. if it is a light blue green color it is part of the jetflex, everlast, ironall and other brand names that are the same paper.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

oh i see, then lets ask TARSHA...
Tarsha is the clearsoft has light blue green in the back and it flakes when you fold it?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

It is Iron All.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> oh i see, then lets ask TARSHA...
> Tarsha is the clearsoft has light blue green in the back and it flakes when you fold it?


hey gang,

sorry it took so long to respond. but to answer your question, yes, it has a light, blue green backing and it flaked when i used the paper cutter to cut. anybody have suggestions to other papers that would be good to use? i am still trying to find a good paper to use. i plan to start printing photo t's.

i have attached 2 pictures of products printed with the paper. i used my hp officejet with vivera inks on the bag and the shirt was printed with an epson cx5000 using durabrite inks. i changed the settings on the epson as stated in another post, but not on the hp. both files were created using microsoft publisher. the picture on the t-shirt was dropped inside of an empty textbox with no background color, just the paper and the shirt are showing. i have not done a wash test on either. yes, i am still a newbie.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Iron all by anyother name is iron all. Did the video for the new iron all for darks. Doing a wash test now and will put results up tonight. iron all is now old news.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Iron all by anyother name is iron all. Did the video for the new iron all for darks. Doing a wash test now and will put results up tonight. iron all is now old news.


ok lou, you lost me here with the first statement....i do realize this clearsoft is the same as iron all. or was your statement a reply to my inquiry about finding another type of paper that doesn't flake as much or just purchase ironall from a different vendor? heck, i hope i didn't confuse you know. lol!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

IrieInnovator said:


> ok lou, you lost me here with the first statement....i do realize this clearsoft is the same as iron all. or was your statement a reply to my inquiry about finding another type of paper that doesn't flake as much or just purchase ironall from a different vendor? heck, i hope i didn't confuse you know. lol!


Here is a list of paper names that are the same as Iron all. 
Just sold under different names by different suppliers.
1.Iron All
2. translution
3. Everlast
4. Clearsoft
5. jetflex
Anyone want add to the list. 
No matter which name you buy you are buying the same paper.. bluesh green back and it can flak. 
iron all for darks so far is just being sold by new Milford but that will change i am sure. It does not flak and is an opaque transfer that stretchs like Iron All and does not crack because of this. Lou


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw 4 other brands of this paper. The ironall , jetflex,everlast and every other brand name is being sold to more decal sellers. There will more new brand names since more companies are starting to sell it. Lou is right if it as a blue green back side it is all the same paper under a different brand. I'm waiting to test the opaque paper.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

polomac said:


> I saw 4 other brands of this paper. The ironall , jetflex,everlast and every other brand name is being sold to more decal sellers. There will more new brand names since more companies are starting to sell it. Lou is right if it as a blue green back side it is all the same paper under a different brand. I'm waiting to test the opaque paper.


See the new video of the Iron All For darks.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

i just got this paper. it transfers really well and peels like butter. also has a very good hand. BUT i have already discovered that it is only good on really light colors (white and ash). i did it on some darker stuff and the unprinted parts are almost more visible than the printed parts! if i ever use it on anything but white or ash, i'm going to have to trim all the way to the edge of the design-- very little room for error.


----------



## Aznitalianguy (May 15, 2006)

How does this look on a light blue tee? Will I need to trim real close? Will that extra film wash away?

thanks! 
- Albert


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

IrieInnovator said:


> hey gang,
> 
> sorry it took so long to respond. but to answer your question, yes, it has a light, blue green backing and it flaked when i used the paper cutter to cut. anybody have suggestions to other papers that would be good to use? i am still trying to find a good paper to use. i plan to start printing photo t's.
> 
> i have attached 2 pictures of products printed with the paper. i used my hp officejet with vivera inks on the bag and the shirt was printed with an epson cx5000 using durabrite inks. i changed the settings on the epson as stated in another post, but not on the hp. both files were created using microsoft publisher. the picture on the t-shirt was dropped inside of an empty textbox with no background color, just the paper and the shirt are showing. i have not done a wash test on either. yes, i am still a newbie.


Okay this is a little late response to your question because the new paper just came out this year. It is Imageclip for inkjet by Neenah the make of JPSS. It is two step self weeding process transfer. It requires a laser printed B/W mask/negative on stanard printer paper to remove the unwanted polymer before the transfer is pressed on the shirt. It is suitable for light pastel and darker colored shirt because unwanted polymer will not show. The mask can be made, short of having a laser, by printing it with inkjet printer in normal form (non mirrored). Take it to a copy depot like Kinko and have it copied with laser copier.

To me it is cost effective because you don't have to trim or own a vunyl cutter to contour cut to get rid of the unwanted polymer.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

When i called Proworld and asked them if they had paper for sublimation they told me i should use this paper but i'm pretty sure this paper is not sublimation paper. Is there any point in using sublimation ink on this paper?


----------



## ronniebrock (Sep 15, 2011)

I have used lots of inkjet transfer paper from lots of companies.
At this point in time CLEARSOFT with epson 1400 and pigmented inks are the best i have found hands down.


----------



## ronniebrock (Sep 15, 2011)

*transfer paper*

Transfer paper and sublimation paper ARE NOT the same.


----------

